# Anyone checked out the Dean RC8?



## TheHardwareChap (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like Rusty's new RC8 is finally gonna go into production.
Thoughts? Would you go for fanned or standard?
http://www.deanguitars.com/rustycooley_rc7series.php


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

I know they were both at NAMM, but to my knowledge neither has shipped to dealers.

I know the fanned model is limited to only 25 pieces world wide.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 10, 2011)

I really want to try the fanned one out, hopefully they carry them around here, but I doubt they will


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Oct 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they were both at NAMM, but to my knowledge neither has shipped to dealers.
> 
> I know the fanned model is limited to only 25 pieces world wide.



Yea dont think so either. Found this though:
Dean USA Rusty Cooley Signature RC8 Xenocide Fanned Fret


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they were both at NAMM, but to my knowledge neither has shipped to dealers.
> 
> I know the fanned model is limited to *only 25 pieces world wide.*



Well fuck, I'm screwed.


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Oct 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Well fuck, I'm screwed.



You could be one of the lucky 25. U never know haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 10, 2011)

Not in Canada you won't be!


----------



## TMM (Oct 10, 2011)

rohanranjan said:


> Yea dont think so either. Found this though:
> Dean USA Rusty Cooley Signature RC8 Xenocide Fanned Fret



That price is prohibitively high. I'd rather spend way too much money on an outrageously priced Blackmachine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

TMM said:


> That price is prohibitively high. I'd rather spend way too much money on an outrageously priced Blackmachine.



These aren't going to be cheap, but that is the UK import price, which is a good deal more than what it'll probably go for here in the US.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 10, 2011)

My bud is taking lessons with Rusty and got to try the fanned 8 a week or so ago. He came


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn i wish i lived in houston


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't even want to imagine what thats going to cost.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 11, 2011)

It's too bad that the description of the fanned-fret model only gives one scale. Is that 25.5" on the bass side or the treble side?

Not really my style on many levels, but good to see another company expanding the 8-string stable!


----------



## celticelk (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^^^^^ nvm. "High A to Low B" - I'm guessing 25.5" on the bass side.


----------



## espman (Oct 11, 2011)

His Conklin had 23.5-25.5" scales I believe, so I'd imagine that's what the Dean has


----------



## F0rte (Oct 11, 2011)

Played one at Drumcityguitarland recently.

Only 25 are fanned fret by the way...
And it plays like the RC7, just on an 8 string with different frets haha.
Not too much of a difference, but it's awesome!


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 11, 2011)

TMM said:


> That price is prohibitively high. I'd rather spend way too much money on an outrageously priced Blackmachine.



The headstock is prohibitively ugly too


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 11, 2011)

I swear a saw a $2499 street price for the fanned one, doesn't seem all that high to me. Even the $2999 I'm seeing when I search now doesn't seem absurdly high for an instrument like that.

You absolutely cannot get anything made for a high A like that anywhere else without going full custom and spending at least that much money.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 11, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I swear a saw a $2499 street price for the fanned one, doesn't seem all that high to me. Even the $2999 I'm seeing when I search now doesn't seem absurdly high for an instrument like that.
> 
> You absolutely cannot get anything made for a high A like that anywhere else without going full custom and spending at least that much money.



Rondo is currently offering a 24-25.5" fan as a $200 option on this round of custom builds, so you could conceivably get an 8 that would handily take a high A for well under half of what Dean is charging, and with much more flexibility on the other specs.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think 24" will be even close to short enough for A with normal strings, not to mention no Agile I've ever played is anything like a quality USA-made (or Japanese) instrument.

In fact I'm skeptical of 23.5" being short enough really, otherwise I'd probably have one on order 

For my own "one of these years I'll buy/build it" custom I was planning on using more like 22" scale for the high A. Something like a 22-26" 8-string for AEADGCEA is what I have in my head. If the RC8 turns out to be capable of the high A then I might try to buy one before putting the time/money into a full custom.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 11, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I don't think 24" will be even close to short enough for A with normal strings, not to mention no Agile I've ever played is anything like a quality USA-made (or Japanese) instrument.
> 
> In fact I'm skeptical of 23.5" being short enough really, otherwise I'd probably have one on order
> 
> For my own "one of these years I'll buy/build it" custom I was planning on using more like 22" scale for the high A. Something like a 22-26" 8-string for AEADGCEA is what I have in my head. If the RC8 turns out to be capable of the high A then I might try to buy one before putting the time/money into a full custom.



Everyone will have different preferences for string tension, of course, but I ran some numbers based on my own. My 25.5" 6-string is tuned with D'Addario 11s in standard, which gives 19.6 lbs of tension on the high E. D'Addario's smallest plain string is a .007, which at a 24" scale tuned to A-440 produces 12.5 lbs of tension. That doesn't seem at all unreasonable to me. I don't doubt your experiences with Agile's quality, but plenty of players here seem perfectly satisfied with them based in their own experiences. I would still argue that this is a far more practical option for players interested in a high-A 8-string than the Cooley model, in terms of both price and availability.


----------



## F0rte (Oct 11, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Everyone will have different preferences for string tension, of course, but I ran some numbers based on my own. My 25.5" 6-string is tuned with D'Addario 11s in standard, which gives 19.6 lbs of tension on the high E. D'Addario's smallest plain string is a .007, which at a 24" scale tuned to A-440 produces 12.5 lbs of tension. That doesn't seem at all unreasonable to me. I don't doubt your experiences with Agile's quality, but plenty of players here seem perfectly satisfied with them based in their own experiences. I would still argue that this is a far more practical option for players interested in a high-A 8-string than the Cooley model, in terms of both price and availability.



I was told that the scale is 23.5-27 or something like that?
Not 24...
Maybe I heard wrong!

Still a great guitar nevertheless.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 12, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I don't think 24" will be even close to short enough for A with normal strings, not to mention no Agile I've ever played is anything like a quality USA-made (or Japanese) instrument.
> 
> In fact I'm skeptical of 23.5" being short enough really, otherwise I'd probably have one on order
> 
> For my own "one of these years I'll buy/build it" custom I was planning on using more like 22" scale for the high A. Something like a 22-26" 8-string for AEADGCEA is what I have in my head. If the RC8 turns out to be capable of the high A then I might try to buy one before putting the time/money into a full custom.



Have a look; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/162586-a4-beyond-thread.html
My thread in there and a few other things show even 25.5" is _possible_. 24.75" should be alright. The Dean is* plenty* short enough. Try it yourself


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't even get G to last at 25.5" - been there done that. I even break the octave4plus strings tuned to G on my strat  Keep in mind I need to be able to bend up a minor third so I need a scale that can effectively handle a high C. That's why I was thinking more like 22-26" for a fan.


----------



## jack10110 (Oct 13, 2011)

That thing looks f*cking disgusting!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 13, 2011)

the normal fretted one says it is 25.5 scale 0.0


----------



## Winspear (Oct 13, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I can't even get G to last at 25.5" - been there done that. I even break the octave4plus strings tuned to G on my strat  Keep in mind I need to be able to bend up a minor third so I need a scale that can effectively handle a high C. That's why I was thinking more like 22-26" for a fan.



Haha fair enough! Fan as much as possible 



Dan_Vacant said:


> the normal fretted one says it is 25.5 scale 0.0



Yeah I presume they were both designed for the same tuning (i.e. extra high string).


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 13, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Yeah I presume they were both designed for the same tuning (i.e. extra high string).[/QUOTE]
the link says high e to low F# for the normal fretted one though so i hope the 25.5 is a typo


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 13, 2011)

This looks super yummy!


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 13, 2011)

kinda reminds me of guerilla guitars with the finish and blocky headstock


----------



## MTech (Oct 13, 2011)

Played them all at NAMM and they feel good, but Rusty's actual guitars have a different shoulder profile to the neck so they feel thinner which throws me off because now the stock one's don't feel as small.... They do play nice still but the big thing is they cost a fortune and nobody plays them on the road so the big question that even Dino asked was "will it hold up on the road" (talking about the thin neck warping/breaking etc and his guess was probably not.. He said he's even had some of his Ibanez's break that you can't have a case w/ any flex in it at all when you've got the thinner necks.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Oct 16, 2011)

The non-fanned fret is 26.5" scale. The specs on the website aren't correct.

I haven't seen anybody with one. I heard they were taking them on a per order basis... which is lame, because I just want to pick up one used for cheaper lol


----------



## onefingersweep (Oct 17, 2011)

25-1/2" Scale 
8-String: High E to Low F#





ThePinealGland said:


> The non-fanned fret is 26.5" scale. The specs on the website aren't correct.



Haha I forgot about how good Dean's information are. So long ago since I cared about their guitars.

But still an inch longer won't cut it, I don't know why Agile is the only decent mass producer for 8-string guitars. Rest of the builders should take their head out of their asses


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2011)

Wat.

The RG2228 is fucking awesome.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Wat.
> 
> The RG2228 is fucking awesome.



This man.


He speaks the truth.


----------



## Seventary (Oct 17, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> This man.
> 
> 
> He speaks the truth.



+1


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Oct 17, 2011)

Generally, I really dislike the aesthetics of Dean guitars...but I feel strangely attracted to that fanned fret version.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Oct 17, 2011)

onefingersweep said:


> 25-1/2" Scale
> 8-String: High E to Low F#
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care about any of their guitars except for the RC sigs, but the 26.5" scale I'm sure was Rusty's choice. He probably doesn't like switching back and forth between 25.5" and 27"... so, he tried to make it a little more manageable at 26.5"

The RG2228 a 27" plays well and has enough tension. Many people get along with the Schecter 8 strings at only 26.5" just fine.

I'd try out the 26.5" RC8 for sure... probably plays like a dream, but they seem to be not putting them out in anywhere near the same numbers as the RC7s, which means I'll probably never see one pop up for sale used on ebay or here, which means I'll never have one. 

I payed $2000 for a used RC7G, and it plays extremely well, but that's the most I'm willing to pay for a guitar... I wouldn't buy a USA RC7 new... definitely not going to buy a more expensive RC8 new...


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 17, 2011)

onefingersweep said:


> 25-1/2" Scale
> 8-String: High E to Low F#
> 
> 
> ...



Way to spout pure bullshit. Where do you people get these ideas?


----------



## onefingersweep (Oct 19, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Way to spout pure bullshit. Where do you people get these ideas?



I get my ideas by trying different guitars with different scale lengths.

You don't need to be an asshole just because you don't agree.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 19, 2011)

onefingersweep said:


> You don't need to be an asshole just because you don't agree.


 
Says the guy who basically said all guitar manufacturers besides Agile have their heads up the hole they shit from 

Didn't Agile release a 25.5 scale 8 string after their 28.6 and even after their 27? 

People must want them. 

And I deffinately would probably love the fanned RC8 most likely with ANY scale length. But it's as much as a custom to my specs


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 19, 2011)

Eh, it's been stated on here a dozen of times, 25.5" can work just fine for F#. Ask Explorer.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 19, 2011)

_But does it_... nevermind. 

I'd consider the RC8, but does the Dean RC7 actually kick ass? No one sells them or has one around here and I almost bought one online from DCGL, but everyone seems to *hate* on Dean on here, so that scared me away. I ended up with a Loomis 7 because I picked it up cheap... but I've saved up for a high end 7 or 8 and there have been so many choices I'm going through paralysis by analysis... I thought I had it down to detuning an EBMM7 (love maple necks), RGD2127, or one of the fanned fret Agile 7/8s... or going with the RG2228. I had contacted Oni but he was so backordered (and now I'm having buyers remorse about spending that much on one guitar).... hmmm. F'ing GAS.


----------



## MTech (Oct 19, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> _But does it_... nevermind.
> 
> I'd consider the RC8, but does the Dean RC7 actually kick ass? No one sells them or has one around here and I almost bought one online from DCGL, but everyone seems to *hate* on Dean on here, so that scared me away. I ended up with a Loomis 7 because I picked it up cheap... but I've saved up for a high end 7 or 8 and there have been so many choices I'm going through paralysis by analysis... I thought I had it down to detuning an EBMM7 (love maple necks), RGD2127, or one of the fanned fret Agile 7/8s... or going with the RG2228. I had contacted Oni but he was so backordered (and now I'm having buyers remorse about spending that much on one guitar).... hmmm. F'ing GAS.



I played both of Chris Storeys extensively and they're really nice..especially the earlier one that was all hand done as the paint looks way better. I just think the pricing is insane & even for artists IMO....Though it is the only Dean I really like I just think there's better options out there. You're throwing down $2700 for a bolt on guitar with a licensed trem and a graphic insert.... If I'm spending that much money I'd have Rico Jr (now that he's back on game and taking 3-4months to complete a guitar) or KxK make you one for the same price maybe even less and it'd be neck thru with the same neck profile.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 19, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> I'd consider the RC8, but does the Dean RC7 actually kick ass?




I LOVE my RC7G. It feels much more like a high end Ibanez Prestige than a Dean. The neck is a very flat U profile and stays at 19mm from the nut all the way to the 19th fret. Almost all other non-custom necks get thicker as you get closer to the joint. The beveled horns are fantastic, if it had 30 frets, you could play on them. 







I went to my local SamAsh a few months back and asked the guitar area manager to get some info for me, here's what he came back with:

- The fanned fret 25.5 scale is no longer limited to 25 worldwide, but they are only going to be built on a per-order basis. Do not expect to play one in a store, ever.

- There is a 6-9 month build time from when you order it. They said plan on 9 months due to the fact that they rarely make 8 string guitars.

- The amount of deposit you have to put down on the guitar to order it depends on your local dealer, my dealer wants 50%.

- The only color it is offered in is the Red Xenocide design, but I'm sure you can customize this since this is a custom shop guitar built on a per-order basis.

- The price I was quoted was 2,999.99 USD, and that included a free setup to any specifications once it arrived.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ so you think the Guerilla, KxK, S7G, or Dean RC7/fanned 8 would be worth the extra $$$ over something like the Agile 82527 at $900?






Reason I'm asking is that I think my EVH Wolfgang holds its own against many high end guitars and it only cost me $1100... and I have several JEMs, but I thought the RG3550MZ played every bit as well and is only $1500, Universe vs RGD2127, etc... 

I absolutely get why Oni's are $$$, and I played a Vigier and could see and feel the quality... but since I've heard so many bad things about Dean I get nervous plunking down $2-3k.

However... Lagtastic, your RC7 is f'ing beautiful!


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Oct 23, 2011)

MTech said:


> I played both of Chris Storeys extensively and they're really nice..especially the earlier one that was all hand done as the paint looks way better. I just think the pricing is insane & even for artists IMO....Though it is the only Dean I really like I just think there's better options out there. You're throwing down $2700 for a bolt on guitar with a licensed trem and a graphic insert.... If I'm spending that much money I'd have Rico Jr (now that he's back on game and taking 3-4months to complete a guitar) or KxK make you one for the same price maybe even less and it'd be neck thru with the same neck profile.



Some people prefer a good bolt on to neck through, different feel and sound.

The trems are OFRs now. Never had licensed trems on the $2700 version.

Graphic = love it or hate it


----------



## MTech (Oct 23, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ so you think the Guerilla, KxK, S7G, or Dean RC7/fanned 8 would be worth the extra $$$ over something like the Agile 82527 at $900?


Night and day... You have a point with people bashing dean but the Rusty IMO is a "Dean that's not a Dean" so to speak  It's really nice, but still overpriced in many, including my own, opinion.

Also should be added Rico Jr. does fanned fret guitars now as well. 



Deathbringer769 said:


> Some people prefer a good bolt on to neck through, different feel and sound.
> 
> The trems are OFRs now. Never had licensed trems on the $2700 version.
> 
> Graphic = love it or hate it



Neck Type/graphic is opinion... I was talking about the difference because Chris's first one is painted not how they changed them to a decal or whatever you want to call it. Almost positive that it originally came with the licensed one as that's what Rusty wanted since the Takehuchi bridges are "better" to some.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Oct 23, 2011)

They originally came with $250 quality Takeguchi's low profile trems that shouldn't be confused with typical licensed garbage. I prefer them to OFRs, to bad they stopped production. I have a first run RC7G and it definitely looks painted, considering they told me it took so long to release because they couldn't get the paintjob right for awhile. Would also explain why they moved to using decals.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 23, 2011)

MTech said:


> Also should be added Rico Jr. does fanned fret guitars now as well.



Really? I didn't realize that. Cool.


----------



## MTech (Oct 23, 2011)

Deathbringer769 said:


> They originally came with $250 quality Takeguchi's low profile trems that shouldn't be confused with typical licensed garbage. I prefer them to OFRs, to bad they stopped production. I have a first run RC7G and it definitely looks painted, considering they told me it took so long to release because they couldn't get the paintjob right for awhile. Would also explain why they moved to using decals.



Exactly... The first batch feels nicer all around.



Hollowway said:


> Really? I didn't realize that. Cool.


Has one in woodshop right now w/ a Kahler Bridge, it just started very recently so it's got 3-4months till it's completely done.


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Nov 3, 2011)

Its on DCGL now:
Dean USA Rusty Cooley RC8 FANNED FRET "Red Xenocide" Graphic 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Xibuque (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG

Dean USA Rusty Cooley RC8 Fanned Fret 8 String Electric Guitar - #3 of 25! | eBay


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

$3200 and they didn't bother doing the pickups right? Just throw in some slanted EMG's? Seems a bit lazy no?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 3, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> $3200 and they didn't bother doing the pickups right? Just throw in some slanted EMG's? Seems a bit lazy no?



Yeah. Although I don't mind slanting standard pups that way so much. But I do tend to think that the average guitar consumer has no idea about the market as a whole, and will look at this and say, "Whoa, a fanned fret cheaper than a Conklin - what a steal!" I used to think that way until I got on here. Which brings me to my latest slogan...

"Sevenstring.org: Helping to increase the guitarists Guitar IQ to help them save money...so they can blow it on more guitars."


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell yea


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 4, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> $3200 and they didn't bother doing the pickups right? Just throw in some slanted EMG's? Seems a bit lazy no?



How is that lazy? There aren't any production slanted pickups and the other models all come with EMGs too


----------



## 8nexus8 (Nov 4, 2011)

3200$?? thats wayy overpriced =[, what about the reguler none fanned?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW!!!! I'd jam that in a heartbeat!!!

Then see the pricetag, laugh, and have em put it back up on the wall next to the 4k Gibsons that collect dust and string rust.


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Nov 6, 2011)

A lot 'cheaper' here:
Dean Rusty Cooley USA Signature 8 String Xenocide Electric Guitar With Case

Dean Rusty Cooley USA Signature 8 String Fanned Fret Xenocide Electric Guitar With Case


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 6, 2011)

rohanranjan said:


> A lot 'cheaper' here:
> Dean Rusty Cooley USA Signature 8 String Xenocide Electric Guitar With Case
> 
> Dean Rusty Cooley USA Signature 8 String Fanned Fret Xenocide Electric Guitar With Case


 

^^^^^ getting a little warmer with the price


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 7, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Says the guy who basically said all guitar manufacturers besides Agile have their heads up the hole they shit from



The head and ass thing was more of a joke 



Xibuque said:


> OMG
> 
> Dean USA Rusty Cooley RC8 Fanned Fret 8 String Electric Guitar - #3 of 25! | eBay



Looks sweet, I've heard they're going to do a Michael Angelo fanned fret 8-string, and 7-string also.


----------



## 8nexus8 (Nov 12, 2011)

does anyone know what's the neck thickness of these guitars? is it thin (0.770") like the dean rc7's?


----------

